# Flipped the brute.. Wheelies are bad.



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

So I went for a ride on the brute. I ended up doing a wheelie and when i sat it down i broke a tie rod. This is the second one i've broke doing a wheelie. Definitly learned my lesson this time. I ended up going over the front and the brute came down on top of me. Back rack is all bent, I ended up straightening it out mostly. My butt is very sore, as that took most of the blow heh. I get sharp pains in my hip however. Glad It wasn't more serious though. So be careful with those wheelie.. hard not to use the power when you got it though.


----------



## MudChicken (Mar 7, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

glad you somewhat ok,what kind of tierods are you runnin?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought you would have learned that day we went riding when I bent both of mine. Those stock ones aren't worthy of much abuse. Glad that you didnt get hurt too bad, now go fix that thing so we can go ride agan soon. Btw, i will have mine back together tuesday at the latest.....


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

It's fixed and ready to go.. It's the ball joint not tie rod... Its the second ball joint that has snapped on it. It's all bent back out and ready to ride though. My body isnt ready yet though.. Heh. Ill definitly be ready for nats though. Stock ball joints with sleeved tie rods is what i'm running... Weak parts I just haven't upgraded yet. Which was definitly the cause


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> It's fixed and ready to go.. It's the ball joint not tie rod... Its the second ball joint that has snapped on it. It's all bent back out and ready to ride though. My body isnt ready yet though.. Heh. Ill definitly be ready for nats though. Stock ball joints with sleeved tie rods is what i'm running... Weak parts I just haven't upgraded yet. Which was definitly the cause



I think i got that axle fixed without using the one you brought me. I have to get that back to you somehow, appreciate you doing that when a bro was in a bind. Give me a holler next time you come to tyler area......and i'll holler at you next time i'm out at river run......


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

glad your okay!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang......


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My rear rack looked very similar after my "RollOver"....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i hope my wife never sees this. 
she's all the time yapping about me doing wheelies and how it can kill me blah blah


----------



## 09kawi750 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey everyone! im new here.. if i were to break my tie rods or ball joints is there a stronger aftermarket brand i should use?


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes sir...........ASR PRO-X tie rods


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have never heard or seen this happen. Is this common ?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nasty! Hope the butt's okay soon


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

redrumredrum89 said:


> I have never heard or seen this happen. Is this common ?


Certainly not uncommon. Seen it happen no less than 3 times on a couple brutes my buddies have. Tie rods are a major weak point on a brute, especially with bigger tires.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok breaking them. But breaking them doing a wheelie ??


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not the wheelie that breaks them. It's the coming down hard that gets them. Boom, out go the ...
I bent a tie rod on my brute just riding down hill around a turn. I just turned the wheel and boom, bent tie rod. It's a good idea to upgrade the tie rods and ball joints, especially if they show any signs of wear.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea ASR makes some great ones. Thats what i was running with my 32's and never broke one doing wheelies.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Its probably a good thing the rack caught ya and not that exhaust pipe. Although it could have been worse.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

So what exactly happens when you break a tie-rod when you come down hard from a wheelie? Do the tires point in 2 different directions and the quad can roll over?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah. The wheel with the broken tie rod will go wherever it wants uncontrollably, pointing wherever. Then when you land you better hang on


----------

